# Small Plumber's Nozzles



## shamrocktools (Nov 9, 2017)

Shamrock Pipe Tools is a manufacturer which makes sewer cleaning nozzles for plumbers, municipalities, etc.., We have an entire small nozzle line developed specifically for plumbers. I am attaching pictures of our small nozzle line and the link to view them.

https://shamrocktools.com/catalog/nozzles/small-nozzles/small-drilled-nozzles/


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Default Manufacturer Listings
Thought it would be cool to have a thread on Manufacturer's, make all post with relevant info only.


----------

